# Can leaky gas be caused by proctitis



## jayy (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you guys think proctitis is the culprit of leaky gas ?


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I have never heard of it before, but it could very well be one of many reasons that people have problems. 
I would like to hear what others have to say that have it.


----------

